
Ask HN: What job is both technical and functional? - AliceBRD
Hello HN,<p>I am graduating soon and I don&#x27;t want to be a full-time dev but I don&#x27;t want to be fully business-oriented either.<p>What kind of jobs would be good for a profile like mine ?<p>I have both a good technical  (lots of projects in multiple languages&#x2F;frameworks) and a good functional background (PM internships for about 1 year). 
I am afraid that my profile is too much of a jack-of-all-trades master of none type of thing.<p>Thank you.
======
duiker101
You could fit well as a technical co-founder if you are willing to get on that
boat ride.

